# Siemens Safety-Integrated seit wann Pflicht?



## cnctechniker (13 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine Recherche über Maschinensicherheit suche ich gerade nach Informationen über die Einführung von Safety Integrated in Sinumerik-Steuerungen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, 
handelt es sich dabei um Zusatzüberwachungssysteme, die insbesondere für die CE-Freigabe wichtig sind. Damit wird beispielsweise im Einrichtbetrieb bei offener Tür zum Arbeitsraum das langsame Verfahren von Achsen überwacht.

Jetzt habe ich schon an verschiedenen Maschinen gesehen, dass diese Funktion eingeschaltet ist und an anderen nicht. Weiß jemand zufällig noch,
seit wann dies ungefähr Pflicht ist und wo ich darüber mehr finde?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Knaller (13 August 2020)

Moin

Es gibt da Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG

Risikobeurteilung nach EN ISO 12100

Und noch ca. 80 Normen vom Typ A & B

Das sind mit die wichtigsten Ansätze.

Von Siemens Safety Integrated würde ich mich lösen.
 Ist halt eine Variante von einem Hersteller

Sicherheit ist das was zählt.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (13 August 2020)

Knaller schrieb:


> Von Siemens Safety Integrated würde ich mich lösen.
> Ist halt eine Variante von einem Hersteller
> 
> Sicherheit ist das was zählt.



Was spricht gegen die Siemens Lösung?
 Wie kommst du zu dieser Meinung?


----------



## Knaller (13 August 2020)

Moin

Eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung sollte unabhängig von Herstellern gemacht werden. 
Hat die Analyse ein Ergebnis gebracht , sucht man den Lieferanten der alles erfüllen kann. 

Mich stören immer wieder diese Sprüche. „ Siemens macht das aber so“
Ich konnte schon eine Fehlfunktion bei Siemens nachweisen.     Der Maschinenhersteller : „Was Siemens Liefert ist das Maß aller Dinge.“

Siemens kontaktiert und die waren froh, das ich den Fehler gefunden hab.    
Aber ich denke hat schon mal anders.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (13 August 2020)

Deine Ausführungen zeigen  ja das, die meisten die zur Verfügung gestellten Funktione nicht richtig nutzen aber doch nicht das die Funktionen alle schlecht sind.

Alleine schon die Aussage 'siemens macht das so ' 
Zeigt das .


----------



## Knaller (13 August 2020)

Moin
 Das ist das Hauptproblem, die vorhandenen Funktionen richtig nutzen. 

Ich bin im Bereich Antriebstechnik unterwegs.  

Da kommen doch einige auf ganz komische Ideen.  
 Vor allem wenn‘s um das bremsen geht.

Hab zur Zeit einen 945 kW Antrieb mit 4000 U/min.
Der braucht zum Ungeregelten Anhalten 45 Minuten 

Also aktives Bremsen mit Netzrückspeisung.
 Die Frage Was ist bei Netzausfall ?  Große Augen und Schweigen.    Also Bremsshopper von 45 KW Dauerleistung dran.


----------



## cnctechniker (13 August 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
@Knaller, Peter Gedöns: Ja, das stimmt mit den Richtlinien und es gibt sicher auch tolle Lösungen von anderen Herstellern.
@Knaller: 945 kW ist schon ein Wort zum Sonntag. Respekt!

Ich habe nur gerade die Situation, dass ich hier handelsübliche 4-Achs-Fräsmaschinen von verschiedenen Herstellern habe (Stahl-Bearbeitungszentren mit X,Y,Z,A-Achse wie sie fast jeder Fräsmaschinenhersteller im Angebot hat) älteren Baujahrs (von 2006 aufwärts). Alle Maschinen lassen sich langsam im Einrichtbetrieb bei offener Arbeitsraumtür verfahren. Jetzt ist mir aber an 2 Maschinen von 2007 aufgefallen, dass Safety Integrated im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Maschinen ausgeschaltet ist. Wenn man im entsprechenden Handbuch zu Safety Integrated nachguckt, steht da sinngemäß für sicheren Betriebshalt (einer der Funktionen von Safety Integrated): Diese Funktion ermöglicht das  Betreten des Arbeitsraumes ohne die Maschine auszuschalten. Das ist ja genau der Einrichtfall. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage: Kann man die ganze Sicherheitsfunktionalität auch anders über die PLC lösen oder musste man das 2007 noch nicht?


----------



## Knaller (16 August 2020)

Moin
Den Sicheren Betriebshalt gab es 2007 schon.

Eine Sicherheits- und Risikoanalyse wird immer dazu kommen , das keine Gefahr bringende Bewegung erfolgen darf.  War auch schon vor 2007.

Damals Maschinenrichtlinie 945 (glaube ich)

Bosch Rexroth ( Indramat) waren, die ersten, die sowas im Antrieb realisiert haben.
Da konnte man im Prinzip an der Steuerung vorbei den Sicheren Betriebshalt aktivieren.  Über entsprechende Sicherheitsbaugruppen 

Heute muss der Maschinenbetreiber seine Maschinen zyklisch auf Sicherheit prüfen.   
Nicht nur die Funktion, sondern auch auf Unzulänglichkeiten.   
Wird bei einer Überprüfung eine Lücke entdeckt, muss die beseitigt werden.
Abgeschaltete Funktionen ist ein Grob fahrlässiger Verstoß.   

        Hat persönlich Haftende Auswirkungen !!!!!!!!!

Ich schreibe dies , wegen Erfahrungen aus einem Unfall mit Personenschaden der vor Gericht landete.

In dem Prozess sind der Firmeninhaber, der Geschäftsführer, der zuständige Sicherheitsfachmann so wie der zuständige Meister verurteilt worden.   Alle hatten gewusst das eine Sichere Funktion abgeschaltet war.


----------



## Blockmove (16 August 2020)

Knaller schrieb:


> Heute muss der Maschinenbetreiber seine Maschinen zyklisch auf Sicherheit prüfen.
> Nicht nur die Funktion, sondern auch auf Unzulänglichkeiten.
> Wird bei einer Überprüfung eine Lücke entdeckt, muss die beseitigt werden.
> Abgeschaltete Funktionen ist ein Grob fahrlässiger Verstoß.



Beim Thema Maschinensicherheit gibt es den Hersteller und den Betreiber.
Der Hersteller muss sichere Maschinen bauen. Hier gilt die Maschinenrichtlinie (CE)
Der Betreiber muss seinen Mitarbeiter sichere Betriebsmittel bereitstellen. Hier gilt die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.
Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung schreibt eine regelmässige Überprüfung der Maschinen und Einrichtungen vor.
Beim Thema Nachrüsten und Stand der Technik ist die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung etwas wachsweich formuliert.
Von der Baua gibt es die EmpfBS 1114 https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/pdf/EmpfBS-1114.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=5.
Dort wird das Nachrüsten und der "Stand der Technik" konkrettisiert. Aber auch hier sind viele der Aussagen "interpredationsfähig".

Letztlich gilt:
Es gibt keinen Bestandsschutz.
Altanlagen müssen nicht den gleichen Anforderungen entsprechen wie Neuanlagen.
Aber zu groß dürfen die sicherheitstechnischen Unterschiede auch nicht sein.

Mein Eindruck dazu:
Nachdem die Wiese "Maschinenrichtlinie und CE-Kennzeichnung" ziemlich abgegrast ist, stürzt sich nun die Safety-Mafia auf die Wiese "Betriebssicherheitsverordnung und Stand der Technik".

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## cnctechniker (16 August 2020)

Ganz vielen Dank @Knaller und @Blockmove!

Die Informationen helfen mir erstmal sehr stark weiter. Ich bin kein Experte für Safety und habe die Dinge mehr oder weniger durch Zufall gesehen. 
Mich hat insbesondere stutzig gemacht, dass die Funktion an der einen 2006er Maschine aktiv ist und an den beiden oben genannten nicht. 
Jetzt werden die beiden Maschinen erstmal nicht genutzt, bis klar ist, warum das so ist. Ich war nur davon ausgegangen, dass man vielleicht damals 
einfach eine zyklische Überprüfung der Position in die PLC in die Sinumerik gepackt hat und dann war es ok.


----------



## Blockmove (16 August 2020)

@cnctechniker

Interessant für dich ist auch das TOP-Prinzip. TOP steht für Technisch - Organisatorisch - Personell.
Wenn eine Maschine die Sicherheitsanforderungen nicht im vollen Umfang erfüllt, dann musst du diese durch geeignete technische Massnahemn herstellen.
Aber das dauert (darf es auch) und solange kannst du die Maschine durch Organisatorische Massnahmen (Schulung, Unterweisung, ...) oder Personelle Massnahmen (Zutritt und Betrieb durch bestimmte Mitarbeiter). betreiben. Das Thema ist auch in der EmpfBS 1114 beschrieben.
Ganz wichtig dabei: Alles dokumentieren und unterschreiben lassen.
Erster Ansprechpartner für dich sollte erstmal der Hersteller sein.
So alt sin die Maschinen nicht.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann hol dir einen externen Sicherheitsdienstleister zur Unterstützung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## testor (21 August 2020)

cnctechniker schrieb:


> Ganz vielen Dank @Knaller und @Blockmove!
> 
> Die Informationen helfen mir erstmal sehr stark weiter. Ich bin kein Experte für Safety und habe die Dinge mehr oder weniger durch Zufall gesehen.
> Mich hat insbesondere stutzig gemacht, dass die Funktion an der einen 2006er Maschine aktiv ist und an den beiden oben genannten nicht.
> ...


Also die Safety Integrated Funktionen sind ein Weg, dass ganze umzusetzen (vermutlich SLS). Die Geschwindigkeitsumschaltung kann dabei durchaus über die PLC/NC erfolgen. Sicher (mit dem Performance Level welches sich aus einer Risikoanalyse ergibt) muss dann die Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung sein. Diese überwacht die Ist-Geschwindigkeit und leitet bei Überschreitung eine Abschaltung ein. Eine Pflicht dies mit Safety Integrated zu erledigen gibt es nicht. Vorstellbar wäre z. B. Auch das das durch externe Geräte und Schaltungen realisiert wurde. Z. B. 
https://www.sick.com/de/de/senscont...herheitsschaltgeraete/speed-monitor/c/g202352 
Wenn das in den alten Anlagen über Safety Integrated gelaufen ist, dann ist das natürlich komisch, aber vllt wurde hier ein Kostenpotenzial gesehen? Vllt wurde eine neue Risikobewertung unternommen und es wurde festgestellt, dass eine Absicherung auch ohne gesonderte Hardware erreicht wird?
Sls lässt sich aber auch nach meinem Wissen nur mit eine Extended Safety Integrated Lizenz nutzen. Hierfür sind weitere Hardwarekomponenten notwendig (oder profisafe). Wenn diese verbaut sind und die Safety Integrated Fubktionen nicht aktiviert sind dürfte sich die Anlage meiner Erinnerung nach nicht bewegen.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (21 August 2020)

testor schrieb:


> Wenn das in den alten Anlagen über Safety Integrated gelaufen ist, dann ist das natürlich komisch, aber vllt wurde hier ein Kostenpotenzial gesehen? Vllt wurde eine neue Risikobewertung unternommen und es wurde festgestellt, dass eine Absicherung auch ohne gesonderte Hardware erreicht wird?


 
das versteh ich nicht



testor schrieb:


> Sls lässt sich aber auch nach meinem Wissen nur mit eine Extended Safety Integrated Lizenz nutzen. Hierfür sind weitere Hardwarekomponenten notwendig (oder profisafe). Wenn diese verbaut sind und die Safety Integrated Fubktionen nicht aktiviert sind dürfte sich die Anlage meiner Erinnerung nach nicht bewegen.



Das ist so nicht richtig, SLS  Überwachung braucht beim Siemens   Safety an CNC Maschinen keine extra Hardware, auch die Lizenz von der du Redest ist mir unbekannt (bin aber ja  noch jung ).
Das eine CNC Maschine sich nicht bewegen kann wenn eine  Safety Integrated Fubktion nicht aktiv ist falsch .
Arbeitsraum Tür offen  ->  SLS aktiv   Achse zuschnell -> StopReaktion SS1 -SS2 oder was auch immer .
 Arbeitsraum Tür zu      ->  SLS nicht aktiv   Achse kann ao schnell faren wie technisch möglich  .


----------

